

What Are You The World's Foremost Authority Of? - antichaos
http://prog21.dadgum.com/183.html

======
mbrock
Lovely! It's so wonderful to think of all of us as uniquely valuable. We're
not just "developers" or "human resources," interchangable worker bees with
bullet-point quantifiable skill sets.

It's not just about being the best at some technical area. We also simply have
unique perspectives. Different things come into our minds when we come across
the same situation. We have different values and interests.

And it's also not just about being the best in the world. There are billions
of people but none of them are right where you are.

------
andrewcooke
automatically calibrating a wide variety of seismic detectors. you'd think
this was routine, but in fact hardly anyone calibrates these things, and if
they do it's typically either in a lab, or using software specific to a single
manufacturer.

